# My introduction



## Humm (Apr 30, 2014)

Edit: An test introduction

An introduction to a book with short-stories about subjects like death/beauty/why life is worth living and such

[video=youtube;3vTfWuuSNzU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3vTfWuuSNzU[/video] 



A beautiful world mixed with cruelness. Welcome to the world we live in. Let us together fight for beauty. Together we will fight against cruelness. Together we stand tall. So please, stand by my side. We will fight for all we stand for. We will fight for everything we love. You know life is beautiful. You know life is worth living.  Together we will find our way to happiness. 

Finding your happiness is not going to be easy, but it is worth looking for. I know you miss the feeling. After all, it is happiness we are talking about. Such a wonderful feeling. So go. Go and look for your happiness, but remember it is not going to be easy. Sometimes you are going to want to give up, but please, keep on looking. Sadness is nothing for you. Take up the torch and keep on looking for your happiness. You can only be stopped if you let yourself be stopped, remember that.


----------



## Elvenswordsman (Apr 30, 2014)

I have no idea what this is an intro to. That could be a bad thing.


----------



## Humm (Apr 30, 2014)

An introduction to a book with short-stories about subjects like death/beauty/why life is worth living and such


----------



## Elvenswordsman (Apr 30, 2014)

Then in that case, eh. It doesn't grab me, and it seems to active. Just my thoughts.


----------



## Plasticweld (Apr 30, 2014)

The trick to being philosophical and getting away with it, is to not sound philosophical. You broke that rule. For someone to be interested it will because they can identify with something on a personal level. Yours is a just a broad sweep of the brush hoping to catch everyone and comes across as very cliché.


----------



## Humm (Apr 30, 2014)

I kinda agree... Didn't think about it before


----------



## Pandora (May 1, 2014)

Humm, it is a personal plea, I like that. An intro to challenge, motivate, help the reader to feel the author understands the reader. If I picked the book up and read the intro I'd think . . . ok let's do it!


----------

